# Als ich dich hab weinen sehen



## gabrigabri

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Gestern habe ich diesen Satz im Tv gehört:

Als ich dich hab weinen sehen, bla bla bla (z.B. habe ich auch angefangen zu weinen).

Der Satz ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen "komisch".

Ich hätte z.B. so gesagt:

Als ich dich am Weinen gesehen habe, habe ich auch ...
Als ich sah, dass du weinst, ...
Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe, ecc


Kann mir jemand helfen???  Danke!


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Hallo liebe Freunde!
> 
> Gestern habe ich diesen Satz im Tv gehört:
> 
> Als ich dich hab weinen sehen, bla bla bla (z.B. habe ich auch angefangen zu weinen).
> 
> Der Satz ist meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen "komisch".
> 
> Ich hätte z.B. so gesagt:
> 
> Als ich dich am Weinen gesehen habe, habe ich auch ...
> Als ich sah, dass du weinst, ...
> Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe, ecc
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen???  Danke!


 
Na klar können wir dir helfen. 

Dein erster Vorschlag klingt nicht sehr muttersprachlich und auch ein bisschen falsch. Ich rate dir momentan zur Benutzung der "am + Verbalsubstantiv"-Konstruktion ab, denn die findet nicht die erwünscht Anerkennung aller deutschen Muttersprachler. 

Der zweite Satz ist so weit in Ordnung, obwohl ich die Zeitstufe für den zweiten Teil etwas zurücksetzen würde: *Als ich sah, dass du weintest, ...*

Der letzte Satz ist grammatikalisch falsch. Und hier die Erklärung:

Meine Faustregel lautet: Sollten in einem Teilsatz mehr als zwei Verben verwendet werden, so stehen mindestens zwei davon im Infinitiv:

Ich hätte ihn warnen können.
Er hat es machen wollen.
Warum hat er es nicht wissen dürfen? (klingt etwas ungeschickt, ist aber richtig)

Partizipien und "zu"-Konstruktionen zählen nicht dazu:

Er wollte es längst gemacht haben.
Ich habe versucht, ihn zu überzeugen.

Sinnesverben wie "sehen", "fühlen", "hören" etc. und die Modalverben verlangen immer einen Infinitiv nach sich, sodass es in zusammengesetzten Zeiten zu einer Verbhäufung im Satz kommen kann. Bei drei Verben müssen somit zwei im Infinitiv stehen, das Modal- bzw. Sinnesverb und das Vollverb, während das Prädikat (meistens eine Form von "haben"; gibt es Ausnahmen?) konjugiert werden muss.

Der von dir aufgeschnappte Satz ist also korrekt. Ich verstehe aber, dass man sich erst an solch eine Besonderheit im Deutschen gewöhnen muss.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, der Satz ist soweit korrekt.

_ Ich kam, als ich Dich habe weinen sehen.
Ich kam, als ich Dich habe sehen wollen.
_ 
Die Modalverben (z.B. können, dürfen, wollen) bilden das Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv. Seltsamerweise bilden auch einige Vollverben (z.B. sehen, helfen, lassen) in bestimmten Situationen den Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv, d.h. sie werden in diesen Fällen quasi als Modalverben aufgefaßt. Der Ersatzinfinitiv steht dabei immer in letzter Position, während bei Vollverben das Hilfsverb im Nebensatz an letzter Stelle stehen würde.

Siehe hier: Canoo.net

Kajjo


----------



## gabrigabri

Whodunit said:


> Ich hätte ihn warnen können.
> Er hat es machen wollen.
> Warum hat er es nicht wissen dürfen?




Bei diesen Sätzen weiß ich es! Aber ich dachte, es funktioniert nur mit Modalverben!!

Danke für eure Hilfe, sehr wichtig und nützlich wie immer!!


----------



## Bahiano

Den Satz
_Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe,..._  
musst du nur vom Perfekt ins Präteritum wandeln, dann stimmt er wieder: _Als ich dich weinen sah,..._


----------



## Acrolect

gabrigabri said:


> Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe, ecc


 
Für das differenzierende Sprachlernen:

In Österreich (tut mir Leid) darfst du das sagen und schreiben, ist sogar üblicher als die Form mit _hab weinen sehen_. Besonders im Nebensatz klingt _als ich dich hab weinen sehen _für meine Ohren künstlich. Aber das liegt vielleicht auch an der anderen Rolle, die das Perfekt im ÖDeutsch spielt.

Eine kleine Google Recherche hat mir auch gezeigt, dass die Konstruktion mit normalem Perfekt auch auf deutschen Sites nicht ganz selten vorkommt, wenngleich nicht so häufig wie die andere - also bei meinem Versuch war das Verhältnis ca. 1:6.

Das sind aber schon hochkomplexe Konstruktionen, wo du, wenn du sie Native Speakern zur Beurteilung vorlegen würdest, wahrscheinlich ziemlich heterogene Ergebnisse bekommen würdest. Syntaktisch sehr, sehr spannend (aber für präskriptive Regeln irrelevant)...


----------



## Aurin

Acrolect said:


> Für das differenzierende Sprachlernen:
> 
> In Österreich (tut mir Leid) darfst du das sagen und schreiben, ist sogar üblicher als die Form mit _hab weinen sehen_. Besonders im Nebensatz klingt _als ich dich hab weinen sehen _für meine Ohren künstlich. Aber das liegt vielleicht auch an der anderen Rolle, die das Perfekt im ÖDeutsch spielt.
> 
> Eine kleine Google Recherche hat mir auch gezeigt, dass die Konstruktion mit normalem Perfekt auch auf deutschen Sites nicht ganz selten vorkommt, wenngleich nicht so häufig wie die andere - also bei meinem Versuch war das Verhältnis ca. 1:6.
> 
> Das sind aber schon hochkomplexe Konstruktionen, wo du, wenn du sie Native Speakern zur Beurteilung vorlegen würdest, wahrscheinlich ziemlich heterogene Ergebnisse bekommen würdest. Syntaktisch sehr, sehr spannend (aber für präskriptive Regeln irrelevant)...


 
Auch in Deutschland ist diese Variante (Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe) korrekt, obwohl für meine Ohren "Als ich dich hab weinen sehen" irgendwie poetischer klingt.


----------



## Hutschi

"Als ich dich hab weinen sehen" klingt umgangssprachlich, zugleich poetisch, wie Aurin bemerkte. Es wirkt wärmer und erzeugt ein stärkeres Gefühl der Vertrautheit und Zärtlichkeit als die Standardform "Als ich dich weinen sah" oder "Als ich sah, dass du weintest."
Die entsprechende Form kommt in Dialekten vor und wird dann wohl in die regionale Umgangssprache übernommen.

Ob es zum Standard gehört, also in diesem Sinne korrekt ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Vom Standpunkt des Pragmatischen ist es eine sehr genaue und passende Form.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, der Satz ist soweit korrekt.
> 
> _Ich kam, als ich Dich habe weinen sehen._
> _Ich kam, als ich Dich habe sehen wollen._
> 
> Die Modalverben (z.B. können, dürfen, wollen) bilden das Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv. Seltsamerweise bilden auch einige Vollverben (z.B. sehen, helfen, lassen) in bestimmten Situationen den Perfekt mit Ersatzinfinitiv, d.h. sie werden in diesen Fällen quasi als Modalverben aufgefaßt. Der Ersatzinfinitiv steht dabei immer in letzter Position, während bei Vollverben das Hilfsverb im Nebensatz an letzter Stelle stehen würde.
> 
> Siehe hier: Canoo.net
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, would this be awkward, in speech?

"Als ich dich weinen sah, …"

I'm aware that "haben" is used often in speech, but in this construction could simple past be used other than in narration?

This may not be a simple question to answer.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> "Als ich dich weinen sah, …"


No, it would not be awkward. The _Präteritum_ is fine. You are right, that in spoken German _Perfekt_ is often preferred, but that is not an iron rule.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> In Österreich darfst du das sagen und schreiben


Quellennachweis? Österreichischer Duden? --oder nur umgangssprachlicher Alltag?

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Quellennachweis? Österreichischer Duden? --oder nur umgangssprachlicher Alltag?


 
Schlussfolgerung aus Google Daten plus Introspektion als kompetenter Native Speaker dieser Variante, deshalb natürlich primär umgangsprachlicher Alltag (minus das _nur_).

Quellenangaben mit präskriptiven Aussagen zu dieser Konstruktion kann ich im Moment nicht liefern.


----------



## Aurin

Deutsche Quelle: Duden
"Auch bei den Verben _heißen, lassen _und_ sehen_ überwiegt der Infinitiv: _Der Zeuge hatte alles vorher kommen sehen (auch: gesehen)"_
http://www.duden.de/deutsche_sprache/newsletter/archiv.php?id=15


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Deutsche Quelle: Duden
> "Auch bei den Verben _heißen, lassen _und_ sehen_ überwiegt der Infinitiv: _Der Zeuge hatte alles vorher kommen sehen (auch: gesehen)"_
> http://www.duden.de/deutsche_sprache/newsletter/archiv.php?id=15


The question is what predominates in _*what register*_ in _*what sentence structure*_!

I see no reason why it is easier to answer such a question in German than in English, and in English this question is horribly complicated.

Results 1 - 10 of about 139 for "ich habe dich weinen gesehen". 
Results 1 - 7 of about 10 for "ich habe dich weinen sehen".

Important points:

1) Is this a phrase that is more often written or spoken? (Much of what we find with Google is "written speech".)

2) Is frequency here an idication of region or register? My guess is register, informal speech.

3) What would be the best answer for a test, in case we are advising students who must pass exams? _*I suspect "ich habe dich weinen sehen" is the safest answer for a test that is conservative and prescriptive*_.

When usage clearly contradicts prescriptive rules, it usually shows that people are not following them when speaking informally. That is my conclusion, at least.

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Native lernen ihre Muttersprache ja nicht durch Regeln sondern durch Generalisierung. Insofern ist die Variante "Ich habe dich weinen gesehen" logischer, denn meist wird das Partizip Perfekt gebraucht, der Ersatzinfinitiv ist die Ausnahme. Folglich passiert es auch oft, dass bei Modulverben (unkorrekterweise) das Partizip Perfekt benutzt wird, wenn ein Infinitiv vorhanden ist. "Ich habe weinen gedurft" anstatt von "Ich habe weinen dürfen".
In other of your posts, Gaer, I read that you prefer German explanations, I hope that that hadn´t changed because my English is limited.


----------



## Aurin

quote Gaer:
3) What would be the best answer for a test, in case we are advising students who must pass exams? _*I suspect "ich habe dich weinen sehen" is the safest answer for a test that is conservative and prescriptive*_.


The best answer for a test would be "Ich habe dich weinen sehen", but it wouldn´t be a mistake if they use "gesehen".


----------



## Acrolect

Ich finde ja die Idee (wie schon vorher einmal erwähnt) des 
Ersatzinfinitivs (auch wenn von Grammatiken vertreten) seltsam. Warum ist das nicht einfach eine alternative Partizipform, passt von Syntax und Semantik doch viel besser (ist halt formgleich mit dem Infinitiv - das gibt es auch anderswo in der Grammatik)? Das würde erklären, warum viele Natives auch manchmal versuchen, selbst bei Modalverben das reguläre Partizip Perfekt zu verwenden.


----------



## Acrolect

Seltsamerweise finde ich die Konstruktion mit _gesehen_ besser als die mit _hören_.

_Ich habe sie kommen hören_
_Ich habe sie kommen gesehen_

Bei _lassen_ geht überhaupt nur:

_Ich habe ihn gehen lassen_

Seltsam.


----------



## Wernazuma

Der  Gebrauch des Perfekts wird zwar  in Zweifelsfällen sicherlich toleranter behandelt, als Narrationszeit jedoch ist auch in Österreich Präteritum zu verwenden - damit haben österreichische Schüler natürlich oft Probleme, weil es dem umgangssprachlichen Usus völlig widerspricht.


----------



## I.C.

gaer said:


> would this be awkward, in speech?
> 
> "Als ich dich weinen sah, …"


Awkward or elegant, it’s how I speak and write. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist das die eleganteste Formulierung. Je nach gewünschter Bedeutung mag „ich habe Dich weinen sehen“ jedoch naheliegend erscheinen, vielleicht sogar besser passen, darüber müßte ich nachdenken. Zum Beispiel mag der Sprecher ausdrücken wollen, daß er die angesprochene Person schon einmal weinen sah. 
„Als ich dich hab weinen sehen“ klingt in meinen Ohren süddeutsch angehaucht und soweit es den modernen Sprachgebrauch angeht eher umgangsprachlich. Rein vom Gefühl her sollte es mich nicht wundern, wenn sich analoge Strukturen z.B. bei Dichtern aus dem Schwäbischen finden ließen – aber nachgeprüft habe ich das nicht, ich übernehme keine Garantie.


----------



## Acrolect

Es wäre lustig, Natives Sätze wie die folgenden zur Beurteilung bezüglich Grammatikalität vorzulegen:

_... weil sie ihn haben gehen lassen wollen_
_... weil sie ihn gehen haben lassen wollen_
_... weil sie ihn gehen lassen haben wollen_
_... weil sie ihn gehen lassen wollen haben_

Wenn man sie sich lang genug vorsagt, klingen alle irgendwie falsch und irgendwie auch richtig. Hier kommt noch komplizierenderweise hinzu, dass zwei Bedeutungen versteckt sein könnten, nämlich 'sie wollten ihn gehen lassen' und 'sie wollen (im Sinne von 'sie behaupten') ihn gehen lassen haben'.

Für Nicht-Natives muss das das Fegefeuer sein, zumindest für das Sprachgefühl (vielleicht ist es aber auch mit einer fixen Regel leichter).


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Native lernen ihre Muttersprache ja nicht durch Regeln sondern durch Generalisierung. Insofern ist die Variante "Ich habe dich weinen gesehen" logischer, denn meist wird das Partizip Perfekt gebraucht, der Ersatzinfinitiv ist die Ausnahme.


Actually, I think this source, given by Kajjo, is very good:

Besonderheit: Ersatzinfinitiv 


However, these are very basic rules. Sometimes such rules are broken because of ignorance, other times by choice. The big problems come with the words "seldom" and "also". 


> In other of your posts, Gaer, I read that you prefer German explanations, I hope that that hadn´t changed because my English is limited.


I always prefer answers in German, if possible. 


> The best answer for a test would be "Ich habe dich weinen sehen", but it wouldn´t be a mistake if they use "gesehen".


I understand, but this color is almost invisible on my screen. I could hardly read it. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> Es wäre lustig, Natives Sätze wie die folgenden zur Beurteilung bezüglich Grammatikalität vorzulegen:
> 
> _... weil sie ihn haben gehen lassen wollen_
> _... weil sie ihn gehen haben lassen wollen_
> _... weil sie ihn gehen lassen haben wollen_
> _... weil sie ihn gehen lassen wollen haben_


For me this is nothing but a migraine!

I would guess: _... weil sie ihn haben gehen lassen wollen_

Would I be wrong?

Gaer


----------



## Wernazuma

gaer said:


> For me this is nothing but a migraine!
> 
> I would guess: _... weil sie ihn haben gehen lassen wollen_
> 
> Would I be wrong?
> 
> Gaer



I'd say this is the most correct form - but it really is mind numbing.


----------



## Whodunit

Wernazuma said:


> I'd say this is the most correct form - but it really is mind numbing.


 
To my mind, the one Gaer chose is correct. I'm not aware of the rule, but it sounds correct and the other ones sound simply wrong to me. Since I would never say that kind of sentence in colloqial speech, I can only tell about written language where the first sentence is definitely correct.


----------



## heidita

Darf ich eine kurze Nebenfrage stellen? Warum werden Wörter wie 

*Native*
*nicht Natives* 

 in dieser Diskussion benutzt? Können wir nicht das schöne Muttersprachler benutzen und uns von den unnötigen Anglizismen abwenden?


----------



## Acrolect

heidita said:


> Darf ich eine kurze Nebenfrage stellen? Warum werden Wörter wie
> 
> *Native*
> *nicht Natives*
> 
> in dieser Diskussion benutzt? Können wir nicht das schöne Muttersprachler benutzen und uns von den unnötigen Anglizismen abwenden?


 
Tut mir Leid, dass ich das eingeführt habe (so weit ich sehe), aber ich finde nichts wirklich Entsprechendes im Deutschen, denn _MuttersprachlerIn_ bezieht sich m.E. nur auf die Erstsprache, nicht aber notwendig auf andere Sprachen, die ich nicht als Fremdsprache erwerbe und in denen ich _native-like_ ;-( Kompetenz habe.


----------



## gaer

Wernazuma said:


> I'd say this is the most correct form - but it really is mind numbing.


Well, I found this:

source

Hat er die Kinder nicht gehen lassen wollen?
Er hat sie nicht gehen lassen wollen. 

These two don't look weird to me.

This one does:

…dass er die Kinder habe gehen lassen wollen. 

But I think it has to be that way because "gehen lassen wollen" is a unit and doesn't move when using present perfect, and "haben" (any form) has to be moved forward yet can't be put to the end.

This is a perfect example of a "string of verbs" that Mark Twain made fun of in "The Awful German Language". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich das eingeführt habe (so weit ich sehe), aber ich finde nichts wirklich Entsprechendes im Deutschen, denn _MuttersprachlerIn_ bezieht sich m.E. nur auf die Erstsprache, nicht aber notwendig auf andere Sprachen, die ich nicht als Fremdsprache erwerbe und in denen ich _native-like_ ;-( Kompetenz habe.


We have touched on this subject before. I started a thread, and I hope people will express their opinions there.

Muttersprachler (and native)

Gaer


----------



## DavidVM

Es gibt 10 Verben, die den Modalverben ähnlich sind, da es kein "zu" bei ihrer Verwendung geschrieben wird.
1. sehen
2. hören
3. lehren (ohne direkte Ergänzung)
4. lernen (ohne direkte Ergänzung)
5 fühlen
6. gehen
7. bleiben
8. fahren
9. helfen (ohne direkte Ergänzung)
10. lassen

In den Nebensätzen kommt erst das konjugierte Verb "haben", dann das Hauptverb des Satzes und schliesslich das Modalverb oder eins der vorgehenden Verben.

zum Beispiel: 

Ich wusste doch nicht, was ihn davon hätte abbringen können.
Er wollte wissen, wo ich ihn habe schreien hören
Als er mir hat einkaufen helfen....


----------



## Leica

DavidVM said:


> Als er mir hat einkaufen helfen....




Urks, das klingt in meinen Ohren sehr nach Dialekt (Süden, aber nur vom Gefühl her), würde hier niemand sagen, hab ich auch nie gehört. Die anderen beiden Beispiele find ich normal. 
Hier würde man sagen: "Als er mir beim Einkaufen geholfen hat" oder "Als er mit einkaufen geholfen hat."


Ich sage übrigens "Als ich dich weinen gesehen habe" als auch "Als ich dich hab weinen sehen" (dies allerdings seltener) je nachdem mit wem ich spreche. Aber wo ich wohne ist die erste Version auch verbreitet, wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als die zweite. Schreiben würde ich nur die zweite Version.


----------

